# HE WONT STOP!!!! (fire bellied toads)



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

*He wont stop!!!! Help!!!! (fbt)*

hi im hoping that somebody can help me decide what to do.
i have three fire bellied toads which ive had for nearly three weeks now. one is slightly bigger than the others and kind of fat looking and alot quieter which is worrying me, she's not active really an doesnt make much of an effort at meal times, im not sure if shes taking her time settling in or if she is actually ill... 
*BUT..... *
*another concern of mine is horny terrance!!!!!!!*
one of my smaller FBT is really really very horny!!!!!!
he wont leave luli the smallest alone.....he is always calling an harrassing her but i think its getting slightly out of hand now, Luli seems really pissed off. he's like a rabbit!! no joke lol
but i dont really know what the right move is..... to seperate him......them all......or......do nothing???? 
im not sure if removing him an putting him in a new home will encourage my fat one to be a little more active as terrance is quite a bold little toad

really hope somebody can help...... thanks in advance


----------



## kellogg (Aug 15, 2010)

well i have 3 males and 2 females kept together and the males at time can get a bit carried away with the ladies, but they don't seem to mind and they have never had any fights etc, i would leave them a bit longer to see if they settle in as it's only been 3 weeks so far


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Reduce the amount of water / increase the land area, lower the humidity and the males usually slow down.
When you say your largest more lethargic one is fat is it a healthy looking fat or a bloated look? Pics?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Males are randy 24/7- I have 4, and they are constantly trying to bonk each other!:lol2: Don't worry about it, it won't cause any harm.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> Males are randy 24/7- I have 4, and they are constantly trying to bonk each other!:lol2: Don't worry about it, it won't cause any harm.


Gosh your place must be noisy :lol2::lol2: Do they have wives or are they just 4 boys together?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

TIMOTHY AND MATILDA said:


> Gosh your place must be noisy :lol2::lol2: Do they have wives or are they just 4 boys together?


Four *very friendly* boys...:whistling2:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

why not get them 2 girlfriends :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

And break up established relationships???:gasp::gasp::gasp:

This *is* 2011!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

You are right Ron,let them have fun :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I am ok keeping 1 boy and 1 girl arent I ?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

A boy and girl should be fine, although as the OP noticed, the males can be a bit of a pest. :lol2: I like them in small groups, ideally, but lots of people are happy with them in pairs.


----------



## Leigh 1978 (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a group of four,, they seem quite happy,, I've only had them for a couple of weeks, and as far as I can tell only one of them is barking (I'm sure you know what I mean), so if he is the only male he's gonna have his hands full lol


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> Four *very friendly* boys...:whistling2:


I also have two *Very friendly *boys :whistling2:


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks guys great help  
as for fatty that dont do anything ummmm... she doesnt really look bloated but she wont eat at all now.. an wont come out her corner :devil: she wont move...anywhere!!! an terrance just thinks shes boring so doesnt bother her anymore an just humps away at luli lol
but the thing is luli does call back to him so i dont know if shes calling for him or tellin him where to go!!!????? loll


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

fiffi89 said:


> thanks guys great help
> as for fatty that dont do anything ummmm... she doesnt really look bloated but she wont eat at all now.. an wont come out her corner :devil: she wont move...anywhere!!! an terrance just thinks shes boring so doesnt bother her anymore an just humps away at luli lol
> but the thing is luli does call back to him so i dont know if shes calling for him or tellin him where to go!!!????? loll


How long have you had her. My old female didnt do alot either compared to the Boys.

Yup you are right about the call. Its a release call. So she isnt happy that she is being mated so is telling him to bugger off!


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

fiffi89 said:


> hi im hoping that somebody can help me decide what to do.
> i have three fire bellied toads which ive had for nearly three weeks now. one is slightly bigger than the others and kind of fat looking and alot quieter which is worrying me, she's not active *really an doesnt make much of an effort at meal times*, im not sure if shes taking her time settling in or if she is actually ill...
> *BUT..... *
> *another concern of mine is horny terrance!!!!!!!*
> ...


has she actually eaten tho'. if so nothing to worry about there as they do sometimes go a while without food.
what size is the setup? you don't want them in a too small an enviroment where they don't get their "breathing space" so to speak. some also will take a little while to acclimatize to the new surroundings too.
keep us upto date in a week or so.

good luck


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

I have 2 males and 1 female, the males are happy to bonk each other sometimes they even take it in turns!! lol

The noise isn't nice constant barking from them... 

I want more females but everywhere I go and ask they say 'i have no idea on the sex' kinda annoying cos I'd like to get 3 more females and hope the boys then stop being friendly.. 

I feed my FBT bloodworm, tubifex, crickets, mealworms and the odd locust


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

It's been discussed before that males seem to far outnumber females in the trade- someone theorised that it may have something to do with the rearing temperature. The males don't seem to mind, though...


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

i got all three at the same time, same place and assumed they would kinda be around a similar sort of age ... but yeh fatty ate with the others later on that afternoon when i put them in and a couple other times since but not in the past week nearly and iv had them for 3-4weeks now maybe more... and my tanks only little for the mean time coz i thought three would look slightly lost in my 4ft tank an thought smaller at first would maybe be easier to settle into so their in a H-40 x W-52 x D-32.


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

:help:arrggghh..... ok yeh she is deffinatly bloated!!!!  dunno wat to do guys any body know???? :help:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

fiffi89 said:


> :help:arrggghh..... ok yeh she is deffinatly bloated!!!!  dunno wat to do guys any body know???? :help:


Have you got a 'phib-savvy vet near you? Can't hurt to give them a ring. Of course, if 'she' really is a she, she might be carrying eggs...


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey well i takin my water dragon to the vet on monday as hes booked in for a check up as he not eatin atm an my mate (vet) said he'd check him over, so would you think it would be good to take her in too or will he not be able to tell if she is a girl unless she calls...?? 

quite excited now :flrt: if she is preggy lol


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

still not eaten...... still no spawn either......:gasp:


----------



## fiffi89 (Aug 5, 2009)

*ok does any body know any good amphib vets in exeter or surrounding areas?????*
i dont care where or how far my little girls obviously not well an nobody seems to know so its time for proffesionals.....


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I cant recomment any but have a look through here

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/575032-trusted-recommended-amphibian-vets.html


----------

